# Restoring a Yankee 30 in Nova Scotia



## SailnetChris (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new around here, and wanted to introduce myself. I'm in the process of restoring a 1972 Yankee 30 MkII in Portuguese Cove, NS - something which is, as you'd expect, proving to be a joy and a challenge. I'm documenting my efforts in a website for my own benefit and to share with friends and family - feel free to check it out if you like: Yankee 30 MkII, hull #70.

I've often gathered information from Sailnet in the past - I look forward to interacting with others here in the future!

Thanks,

Chris


----------

